# Optimale YouTube Settings



## the CREATOR (5. November 2008)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe hier schon ein wenig gesucht, aber leider nicht die passende Antwort auf die folgende Frage gefunden:

*Welche Einstellungen (z.B. in Premiere) sind optimal für den Upload auf YouTube?*

Primär interessieren hierbei natürlich die Pixelmaße bzw. Abmessungen. Ein optimaler Codec wäre natürlich auch interessant zu wissen. Außerdem alles weitere, was die Darstellung eine Videos bei YouTube optimiert.

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es sinnvoll ist, das Video als FLV-Datei hochzuladen, da es ohnehin von YouTube zu diesem Format konvertiert wird. Stimmt das?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Cheers,
Gary

P.S.: Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ein PreSet/Template für Premiere?


----------



## chmee (5. November 2008)

Generell :


Auflösung  - 480x360, früher 320x240
Framerate - 30FPS
Datenrate - etwa 600kBit
Audio - mp3 
Länge - max. 10Min.
Dateigröße - max. 100MB
Codec - Mpeg4/H264/Divx

Sie haben ja nun diesen HighQuality-Modus (&fmt=18), zudem wurde der Import von FLV abgeschafft ( ich habs in den letzten 6 Monaten nicht ausprobiert )

Links:
http://www.robbmontgomery.com/2007/10/best-video-compression-settings-for-you-tube/
http://www.labnol.org/internet/video/settings-for-high-quality-video-on-youtube/1165/
http://iscrybe.wordpress.com/2007/02/22/demo-video-making-of/

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLtTNE61iik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj_mNazNQrc

mfg chmee


----------



## the CREATOR (5. November 2008)

Vielen Dank!

Ich denke, mit den Infos sollte ich etwas brauchbares exportieren und hochladen können!

Öhm, wo bekommt man diesen H.264-Codec her?

Cheers!


----------

